

Kids can't use Computers - gu
http://coding2learn.org/blog/2013/07/29/kids-cant-use-computers/

======
eksith
Previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6186730)

